
Australia to make Google and Facebook pay for news content - gundmc
https://apnews.com/5edf987c499302471a6694ef19b2d456
======
ggm
"make" is an interesting word here. Google is free not to incur the
consequences which demand payment. Outcomes, less likely, but none the less
plausible, include doing changes to find ways to avoid the payment.

Also, payments incur transactional costs and invite taxes and fees.

This change invites discussion about the extent to which google benefits the
news agency by citation and visit. There may be a zero-sum consequence: either
we bilat this away, or you now have to pay us for citations and references.

